# Wo Daten manipulieren? Client oder Server?



## raegten (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage und hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen:
Ich habe eine Spring Web Applikation.
Es gibt verschiedene JSP's die je eine eigene Konfigurations XML haben in der Texte und Aktionen für Formulare usw. konfiguriert sind.
Ich will nun ein AJAX Webinterface erstellen, in welchem ich diese Daten änderen kann.
Meine Frage ist nun, wo sollen diese XML Dateien manipuliert werden?
Kann ich die XML Konfigurationen (oder vorher in einen JSON String konvertieren?) direkt am Client mit JavaScript manipulieren?
Oder soll man sowas am besten am Server machen?

vl. hat jemand verstanden was ich meine 

Danke für die Hilfe 

lg Marco


----------



## Noctarius (3. Nov 2009)

Ja du kannst mit den DOM Utils in JavaScript am XML arbeiten, ich würde aber einen Spring View schreiben, der die Beandaten als JSON aussendet, ist Traffic schonender.


----------



## Unregistriert (3. Nov 2009)

Also kann mans folgendermaßen machen?
XML -> JSON -> JSON mit JavaScript bearbeiten -> JSON (das komplette JSON Object zurück zum Server?) -> XML


----------



## Noctarius (4. Nov 2009)

Theoretisch ja. Ob die Umformung Sinn macht liegt halt daran, wie kompliziert das XML ist.


----------

